# Little cooker



## lordbeezer (Jan 24, 2021)

Finished up a smaller type cooker yesterday. Handle on end slides out


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 25, 2021)

vey nice
is that a firebox on the backside too, or is that for storage?
i wasn't sure if that was a cooktop
either way it is awesome!


----------



## lordbeezer (Jan 25, 2021)

No sir. Guy wanted a Storage box. Made it out of 1/8”plate and removable. Pain in my backside. Would have made a nice firebox.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 25, 2021)

lordbeezer said:


> Finished up a smaller type cooker yesterday. Handle on end slides out


You craft some very nice stuff !


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Jan 25, 2021)

Great work on that.


----------

